
RocksDB - tosh
https://rocksdb.org/
======
erulabs
RocksDB is excellent! MyRocks ([https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/about-
myrocks-for-mariadb/](https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/about-myrocks-for-
mariadb/)), a storage backend for MariaDB based on RocksDB was so extremely
promising for massively cutting back on disk thruput - we never flipped it to
being used on the primary servers because it was extremely beta back then. I
should write a few emails and check up on that - if I recall correctly it was
a roughly 5x reduction on disk writes compared to INNODB.

------
PeterZaitsev
If you're looking for RocksDB in something more compatible with MySQL consider
Percona Server [https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-
server/LATEST/myrocks/in...](https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-
server/LATEST/myrocks/index.html)

~~~
closeparen
I thought the whole idea of RocksDB was to be embedded in your application.
When would you want to use it as a remote service? Does it deal well with
concurrent clients?

